# iHobby



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I spent the day with Frank, Dave, and Cult at iHobby, and I thought I would share a few photos. It's the last show in Chicago, so if you live in the area and are accustomed to going, don't miss this one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, that Frank-and-Bride is awesome.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Ditto. That's a must have kit for sure! Way to go Jeff, Frank, and Dave!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

No Dracula Deluxe?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Iv'e been drooling over the pics! Thanks for posting!

The Monster and his Bride is jaw dropping to say the least!

The Creature and Julie looks great also!

I have been waiting for the 8 window Seaview and she does not disapoint! Fantastic!

The best news for me though is the anouncement of 1313 Mocking Bird Lane: The Munsters House! Another grail on the horizon! No pics yet untill the licence is buttoned up though!! I wonder if this will be an all new tool or based off the sculpt that was used for the resin release that Cult sells from time to time with the great box art by Chris white? I hope it's all new with a base and stone and wrought Iron fence and dead trees and such! I know what ever the final kit looks like will be first rate! 

Moebuis is on a role and continues to amaze!:thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Any word on the Batman Tumbler?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been wondering about the Tumbler myself. Was it mentioned at the show?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you very much indeed Ron for taking the time to post the pics for us!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

On Steve (CultTVMan) Iverson's Facebook page he had a picture up off of Moebius's table showing that Frank is planning at least one model based on the Mars Attacks trading cards. Next year is going to be sooooo goooood because of the great kits Moebius is bringing out. I am really looking forward to the Bride and Frank, Munster's house, the Creature, and now this Mars Attacks stuff. Thanks a bunch Frank.

Bob K.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Munsters house? I'm all over THAT!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Fandamntastic! So many models...so little time. (money too). Moebius continues to set the standard that others can't reach. Thanks Frank.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

CultTVman says Moebius announced a lighting kit for the Jupiter 2. Is this true?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes. Indications are that it's the same one used in the Metal J2.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> Yes. Indications are that it's the same one used in the Metal J2.


Cool!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, man. Where do I begin? 8-window Seaview? My jaw dropped when I saw that. That flying sub got my attention, too. Thanks, Ron for the pix! Lighting system for J-2? Oh man, I gotta check all this out. And the Munster's House? In H.O. scale, or...? I'm all over that as well.

I would love to see an H.O. accurate Addam's Family House as well. Great stuff guys, thanks! 

Doug


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Radiodugger said:


> That flying sub got my attention, too.



That's the Seaview interior.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Dave P said:


> That's the Seaview interior.


*EEP!! It is, isn't it? I just glanced at it, and it looks like it, doesn't it? Ok, wiping egg off my face...:drunk:


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Contrary to many here, I actually prefer the television version of the Seaview. After seeing the Moebuis kit of the motion picture Seaview, I might have to change my mind - it looks awesome !

The interior looks very close to what ************* mentioned in his excellent tutorial on the Seaview - looks like another project to add to the "To-Do List" - if only I could ever add something to the "Done" list


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Wabac said:


> Contrary to many here, I actually prefer the television version of the Seaview. After seeing the Moebuis kit of the motion picture Seaview, I might have to change my mind - it looks awesome !
> 
> The interior looks very close to what ************* mentioned in his excellent tutorial on the Seaview - looks like another project to add to the "To-Do List" - if only I could ever add something to the "Done" list


That's for sure!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mr. Wabac said:


> Contrary to many here, I actually prefer the television version of the Seaview. After seeing the Moebuis kit of the motion picture Seaview, I might have to change my mind - it looks awesome !


I would have a very hard time saying which one I like the most, I love them both and I'm so jazzed to now have them both, well, when the movie version 
shows up at my door........:thumbsup:


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr. Wabac said:


> Contrary to many here, I actually prefer the television version of the Seaview. After seeing the Moebuis kit of the motion picture Seaview, I might have to change my mind - it looks awesome !
> 
> The interior looks very close to what ************* mentioned in his excellent tutorial on the Seaview - looks like another project to add to the "To-Do List" - if only I could ever add something to the "Done" list


I will definitely get this version to go alone side with the TV season 2-4
version Seaview.

And lets not forget the 8 window was also in the TV shows first season for 32 episodes.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I always liked the look of the eight window version just a bit more than the series vessel. One question I've never been 100% sure on though is, are both versions externally meant to be about the same size? I always thought the mp version would possibly be just a tad bigger.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

found a very nice picture of the Seaview here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomad55/6272835402/


----------



## New Van Man (Jul 23, 2003)

spock62 said:


> Any word on the Batman Tumbler?


Me too.Package redesign owing to it s appearance in "The dark knight rises" perhaps?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

CultTVman has posted that Moebius will also be doing War Machine from Iron Man 2 and Battlestar Pegasus! Wahooooo!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The Pegasus? Man Frank is realy at full steam! Wonder if he gets any sleep?


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Very happy that Moebius is doing the 8-window Seaview, the funny thing about 
both the TV show and movie versions are both fine ladies in their own right, I
would really hate a to make a choice between one or the other.

Now that Moebius has made both kits the lives for many are allot easier!

Now that's what I call Customer Service!!!

Thank's Moebius


fortress


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

At the risk of sounding religious here, I thank GOD for Moebius! This company has gone above and beyond! Look at The Irwin Allen vehicles done by them:

Jupiter 2 (best one yet)
1/25 scale Chariot
1/25 scale Space Pod
1/32 Scale Flying Sub (incredible detail!)
1/350 Seaview TV Version
1/128 Seaview TV Version
1/128 Flying Sub
1/128 Spindrift

And they just keep coming! Now we get the 8-window Seaview? Man...no one else could do this. I'm tellin' ya guys, we are truly fortunate to have Moebius Models! And TSDS and Paragraphix...how could we even ASK to do better! 

Doug


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

Frank,

CROM!!!


gus


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

JeffG said:


> I always liked the look of the eight window version just a bit more than the series vessel. One question I've never been 100% sure on though is, are both versions externally meant to be about the same size? I always thought the mp version would possibly be just a tad bigger.


The film/1st season 8 window Seaview is a bit smaller than than the 4 window Seaview.


----------

